# Beretta 92F identify



## JDGiants (11 mo ago)

Now own this system. Attempted research, based upon serial number left frame, basic details attached. Apparently approx manufacture date of 1989. Couple questions, below:

Seeking decisive identification of this system - is the attached Beretta serial lookup accurate, and how to compare/contrast to similar M9 systems.
Does *Model: PO9219FA*, *Product Description: 92-FA 9MM* mean anything (thinking slide issues, lock block issues)? Especially with (apparent) manufacture date of 1989.
What does the double-stamp on the trigger guard, right, indicate?
FWIW, planning this to be part of home defense system. No +P+ ammo, currently Hornady Critical Defense, or 115g ball for practice, etc. Ordered a new locking block (from Beretta), although wings look solid still. Is the frame any issue, with normal pressure loads (yeah, I 6x googled it)? Where to look for cracks/fatigue if issue(s) forthcoming (locking block, frame, _*any*_)? What else to consider with this system? Is this a keeper (it's free)? All comments/input appreciated!

Much thanks for all contributions/replies...

-JD

P.S. I suck at posting s**tuff. Attached photos with half-ass cell phone, so any issues, well... ask for clarity. ❤










❤


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Similar to (may actually be identical to) the Beretta 92 FS, according to most sources I can find online.
Your slide seems to be stamped 92-F, so that's the functional model number, but it may have been upgraded to FS by the factory or a previous owner.

Looking at your photos, the grips are not original Beretta grips, but may be perfectly functional aftermarket replacements. If the grips were originally made for a 92F (vs. FS or FA), they may not fit flush with the frame on the left side near the top, as there was a change to the head size of the hammer pin from the 92F to the 92 FS/FA, and if the grip isn't relieved/cut for the larger pin head, then the grip won't correctly lay flat against the frame. Same thing if you find used Beretta 92 F grips at a gunshow or online, you need to make sure they have the cut for that larger pin head, or they won't fit right. Because Beretta re-fitted a lot of guns with a conversion kit having new grips, there are a lot of lightly-used factory-made 92F grips on the market WITHOUT the needed cut, so be aware. And the grip MUST cover the pin head, because that is what holds it in place (keeps it from walking/sliding out during operation).

The 92FS is a large pistol, but not particularly heavy, just bulky/fat. It has a long reach to the trigger in DA mode, so if you have smallish hands, it can be a real challenge to shoot that first shot in DA mode with good speed and accuracy. If fed good ammo by a competent shooter, they can be surprisingly accurate, but the trigger pull is heavy in both DA and SA modes, so it's easy to get into the bad habit of jerking/slapping the heavy trigger which can cause you to pull shots off-center (or completely off-target). Once they have been a shot a lot (5000 rounds or more) the accuracy might drop-off a bit, but even on their best day, these were not target/bullseye guns.

Rear sight is easy to upgrade, but because the front sight is actually a part of the slide, it's very difficult/expensive to upgrade the front sight.

Functionally, it's the same as a military M9, but the M9 was beefed-up in certain areas, to help durability, both short- and long-term.
Markings on yours will be different than either the military M9 or civilian M9 models. They should all use the same magazines.

If you didn't get a owner's manual, they can be found online, probably for free in electronic form (a PDF file).

Shipwreck will be along soon to correct anything I got wrong, as he's a true Beretta 92 guru. 
@Shipwreck


----------

